# Rainbow crabs care



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Been reading around on rainbow crabs as i'm considering getting one. Seems they're fine with a heatmat which is perfect as i have a spare now. What i cant seem to find any real info on is wether i'd need to run a filter in the water or not? I'm planning on using a fishtank with plenty of climb out space 1/3rd will with water.

Do i need to run a filter? And what substrate would people reccomend? I was thinking sand but i'm not too sure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I keep them mate, sand is ideal, a filter is a must with the Crabs just half fill the aqarium and have load of places where they can come up for air. I would get a proper aquarium heater tho, Heat mats wont heat your water well enough as im presuming you would attach to the side and if its glass you will find it hard to heat up.


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

I WAS going to run 1/2 the heatmat under the tank at one end. The room it'll be kept in stays quite warm anyway so i thought it would be okay. I've read in most places that they need a 'warm end' similar to reptiles and tarantulas and such.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes that is correct you can do that if you wish im sure it will be fine, how many you getting?


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Only planning on getting one as i've also read that once they become adults they prefer to be solitary?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes they tend to get are teritoriol at times, i hav 2 in my tank and they live fine have done for years.


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm only planning on having a 10gallon tank. So no room for multiple crabs.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You'll find that different people keep them slightly differently. I'll tell you how I keep my one.

He's currenly in a 60x45x60cm exo terra terrarium. The majority of the tank is water (up to a certain age they spend more time in water than on land) and the rest made from stone/moss. Hanging from the top of the tank and providing cover are multiple fake plants. Substrate under the water is argos play sand and stones. He has one large cave under water. Water is heated to 27C and heavily filtered with an external Tetratec EX700. As the top is mesh, water evaporation is about an inch a week, so when half the water has evaporated I then top it back up with more treated water. I use a simple energy bulb for lighting during the evening.

I feed him on Hikari crab cuisuine (2 pellets twice a day). In addition he gets a mixture of fruit and greens along with dried mealworms and defrosted prawns and muscles.

No matter what internal layout you choose your crab will end up re-arranging it to their liking anyway. Don't underestimate how strong they are and their climbing ability. 

Crap pictures but you get the idea:


----------



## lewdeath (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys

i have just seen these crabs in a local aquarium store, and they were completely submerged in water. i have read that they NEED to climb out of water. is this true? if so how can they be alive and very active looking at the bottom of the tanks that i have seen them in? im very confused about this whole crab thing, but VERY intrigued.


----------

